
Where's the Proof That Mindfulness Meditation Works? - helloworld
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/wheres-the-proof-that-mindfulness-meditation-works1/
======
stablemap
Yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15451833](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15451833)

------
colordrops
Is there a singular specific type of meditation called "Mindfulness
Meditation"? There our countless forms of meditation each with different
characteristics, effects, and effectiveness.

Similarly, you could focus on a particular subset of martial arts practices
and find they are ineffective, but then mistakenly label all martial arts as
ineffective.

~~~
y4mi
> Similarly, you could focus on a particular subset of martial arts practices
> and find they are ineffective, but then mistakenly label all martial arts as
> ineffective.

i feel silly pointing this out, but doing any sports will always be effective.
It will have at least a minor positive effect on health unless the person is
ill in some way. In which case it will still be effective, albeit not in a
good way

~~~
majewsky
Maybe a more apt sports analogy: A study could show that American football
causes brain damage in professional players, but that doesn't mean that all
sports do.

------
erdojo
There may be evidence that meditation has significant benefits for some
people, but there is also evidence it can cause anxiety and reactivate PTSD in
others.

